# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPM vs UML : AGL, Complmentarit, choix, exportation

## wdionysos

Bonjour ,

*[Mon contexte]*
A l'aube d'un important projet d'analyse pour le compte de ma socit, je cherche  identifier les outils qui peuvent m'assister selon certaines contraintes commerciales.

Le travail qu'il me faut effectuer consiste en la ralisation de cas d'utilisation UML 2.0 en grand nombre que nous aimerions transformer jusqu'au diagramme de classe selon un process de production traditionnel (RUP). Par ailleurs, j'ai une contrainte de la MOA qui impose l'utilisation en interne de _ARIS Business Architect_ et je dcouvre  peine ce que BPM veut dire! 


*[Ma problematique]*
Pour ce point, j'aimerai identifier un outil qui m'assiste rellement en automatisant de certaines taches (Squelette de Use case dtaill  partir des diagrams etc...) et nous avons une prfrence pour Rational en raison de facilits commerciales.

Le forum ne parle jamais de "Rational Software Architect" que j'ai install et qui selon moi est le portage de Rose sur la plateforme Eclipse mais que je maitrise mal.

Aussi mon client indique que Aris sait produire de la gnration de code  partir de diagramme de classe (mais en amont ?).


*[Mes interogations]*
Ainsi, pouvez vous m'aider sur ces points :

a-_Qu'elle est la diffrence entre BPM et Modlisation UML, je crois comprendre que BPM est high level et qu'Aris ne ralise pas tout ce que fait un AGL comme Rose ou RSA, est ce que je me trompe ?_

b-_Si un outil BPM n'est pas un AGL? Est ce qu'il existe des complmentarits en tre les deux quel vont tre les domaines de comptence de l'un est de l'autre ?_

c-_Je reprends l une question forum sur l'export XMI entre une solution type Rational et un BPM, car il me faudra au final faire des conversions, peut-on estimer la charge de travail supplmentaire ?_


Dsol pour le pav, mais il me semble toucher la des questions rcurrentes de tout  chacun pour lesquelles je n'ai trouv de rponse. Merci de vos contributions!

WDionysos.

----------


## nossim

Bonjour,
Ce sont deux choses totalement diffrentes.

En fait UML cela permet de reprsenter la modlisation et la conception de ton application objet.

BPM c'est un nom gnrique pour un ensemble d'outils qui permettent de grer des processus mtiers. BPM veut dire Business Process Management.
En BPM gnralement tu as un langage de modlisation qui s'appelle BPMN sachant qu'il en existe d'autre. 

Aprs souvent les outils BPM permettent de gnrer du code ou plutt la description des processus en xml que le moteur de processus sait grer.

En tout cas BPM et Objet traditionnel sont deux choses bien diffrentes et cela me semble vraiment casse gueule de partir sur du BPM sans un minimum de connaissances des concepts sous jacents et des mthodes appropries.

En tout cas bon courage.

----------

